# MANUKA HONEY



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Check it out: (I ordered some)

http://www.natural-animal-care-products.com/Testimonies.htm

http://www.manukahoneyus.com/overview.html

http://www.bizwiz.com/bizwizwire/pressrelease/1788/88jyssjyjk4e.htm

http://www.umfactivemanukahoney.com/index.htm 

http://manukahoney.com/


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

One more

http://www.manukahoneyusa.com/Default.aspx


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Sorry, I'm really excited about this.









From the whole Dog journal

http://www.accessmylibrary.com/coms2/summary_0286-32859897_ITM



Honey for dogs 

Most dogs love the taste of honey, so it's usually easy to feed. Some dogs eat it right off the spoon, some get it in their dinner, and quite a few enjoy their daily honey on toast with butter. 

In Denison, Texas, 50 miles north of Dallas, beekeeper and companion dog trainer Michele Crouse considers honey the best medicine for her dogs Bonnie, a four-year-old Staffordshire Terrier, and Cracker, a five-year-old yellow Labrador Retriever. 

"Bonnie has always had a hard time with allergies," Crouse says. "Her symptoms used to be worst in the spring and early summer, but they continued through the fall ragweed season. She rubbed her face, licked herself, especially on her feet and the inside of her thighs, and scratched on her stomach like crazy, creating dime-sized sores. She itched so much that the vet prescribed Benadryl and prednisone." 

To prevent these attacks, Crouse feeds her dogs a tablespoon of honey twice a day. "I mix it with their food or feed it directly," she says. "Sometimes I'll give them berries as a snack, with the honey mixed in. Both Bonnie and Cracker love the taste. Otis, our mixed-breed, isn't interested in honey or anything sweet. Fortunately, he doesn't have allergy symptoms." 

Crouse uses raw honey which she strains through a single filter to remove debris. "Otherwise," she says, "it's straight out of the hive." 

As long as Bonnie receives her daily honey, she remains free of allergy symptoms. "But if I forget for a week or so," says Crouse, "the symptoms come right back. I know several other dogs who have had the same response. They react to seasonal allergens until their owners put them on honey, and then they're fine." 

Crouse agrees with beekeepers and health experts who have observed that local raw honey works best on allergy symptoms. "It makes sense," she explains. "When you eat the honey, you ingest minute amounts of local pollen, and after your body adjusts so that it doesn't react to the pollen, you can be exposed to larger amounts, such as when plants or trees are in bloom, without being affected."


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My Basu had severe allergies. I did the whole local honey thing with him and it did not make a bit of difference--I tried it for 4 months, actually. I also tried it my own allergies and did not find it helped.







I do find it works for me for digestive issues and it does work for some dogs for digestive issues while for others it makes it worse. 

I have heard good things about manuka honey as a salve.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

What kind of allergic symptoms did he have?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

First he had problems with his ears and would get hot spots. Then later he got a systemic yeast infection and had all kinds of skin problems.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My vet suggested Manuka honey for Ginger's skin condition but unfortunately we were not able to find anyone selling it locally and shipping would have taken too long so we were not able to try it.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineMy vet suggested Manuka honey for Ginger's skin condition but unfortunately we were not able to find anyone selling it locally and shipping would have taken too long so we were not able to try it.


I will let you know how it goes because I ordered some.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowFirst he had problems with his ears and would get hot spots. Then later he got a systemic yeast infection and had all kinds of skin problems.


That sounds like my one dog now.
She is the main reason I am getting the honey.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

The allergies and the Eosinophilic Granuloma that Casey has is the main reason i am getting this.

I'll do the steroid thing as a last resort.


http://www.geocities.com/pumiworld2000/granulome.htm 

http://pumik.uw.hu/pumifiles_eog.html


----------



## rydergifts (Feb 22, 2009)

*Manuka Honey*

I ordered some Never thought of it before but it works for me. Das will love it if it keeps the Vet away







http://www.rydergifts.co.uk/


----------

